# Ethics?



## Eli G (Oct 29, 2010)

Alright, first off, I am new here, and this is a fantastic forum! 

Now, to zie question. My friend was going to flush his 6 bloodfin tetras..alive. So, I felt that would be soo wrong, so I took them off his hands. They went into my 55g cichlid tank with juvies, none over three inches. The local fish store doesn't want to take them as they are a year old, weird I know. So, is it better to let nature take it's course and have the cichlids to grow up to eat them, which I'm positive they will, or do you think it would be better to euthanize them? Personally, I say why not let my fish get a free meal.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*I say why not let my fish get a free meal.*

Not sure how the eaten would look at that.
Depending on your cichlids, they could torment the tetras endlessly.
Like a cat with it`s prey.
Constant nipping.
If that`s your choice, you should have let them get flushed.
$0.02


----------



## KiDD (Aug 20, 2010)

Offer them up on Craigslist for Free... Chances are someone out there might want them.


----------



## maddyfish (Jul 23, 2004)

^^^^^^Yep, I'd take them


----------



## Eli G (Oct 29, 2010)

> Like a cat with it`s prey.


Hmm..never thought of it that way. Interesting..I shall have to review my options.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

First of all, flushing life fish down the toilet should never even be considered as an option. In the best case, they will die a slow and painful death due to pollutants in the sewerage system. In the worst case, they will be released into the wild and change the whole ecosystem. The latter might be less of a problem in Canada with its cold winters than for example in Florida or Hawaii, but it's not an issue anybody should take a chance on. In many areas it is also illegal and carries hefty fines if you are caught.

If you google 'euthanizing fish', you will find plenty of humane options - and many that are not so humane. Personally I have always considered feeding them to other fish a good option, but I'd try to pick fish that will get them pretty quickly. Of course if the fish are perfectly healthy and just unwanted, finding them a new home, eg. via Craigslist, would seem like an ideal solution.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

First, sorry KaiserSousay...but I totally disagree. Flushing fish is absolutly wrong, for reasons stated by others, and should never be considered an option. IMO, it would be better to lay them on a board and cut their heads off with a knife, then flush them. They will take their time to die if flushed, but it would be over quickly if they were de-capitated. I think that the way to go here would be Craigslist, Aquabid, or a similar site. If the fish are in good health, and colorful, I doubt you will have trouble finding a buyer/taker. (hey you just might be able to make a few bucks of the little dudes!)

Manoah Marton


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*My friend was going to flush his 6 bloodfin tetras*

*If that`s your choice, you should have let them get flushed. *

First folks, reading is fundemental..please read what was written, not what you think you see.
No one advocated flushing.
Sheeesh, if you can`t see the point I was shooting for, I guess my aim is off.
At least the OP got it and that was right on target.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*KaiserSousay*
It looks like the OP got your point. I certainly did... torture is torture. Your point, I assume, is that your net gain was zero, so why did "x" go to the effort of "saving them".

I'm sure folks just wanted to be clear about making sure that these fish must not be flushed. :thumb:


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

ahh...I think I see your point, but...

If the OP let them get flushed, the OP would have:
a. Been responsible for letting the fish die. 
b. Would never have posted on this site, and therefore would never have gotten the advice to post ad on craigslist, or aquabid. Impact: The fish would have been killed in a cruel way, when it could have been prevented.
c. Disadvantage of possible overun of the natural species, resulting in a ecological collapse (alright, maybe a little far fetched 
d. How is a temporary stay in a 55g with juvies 'torture'? People use dithers all the time, and, although I'm assuming the OP meant africans, he could have very well meant apistos, so therefore there is no need to assume their life would be torture.

Counter Plan: Put the fish temporarily in your 55g, but post them on craigslist and aquabid as well, for free, or next to free, and get rid of them ASAP. The OP never stated the the fish are CURRENTLY being attacked, only that they will be attacked, so they are in no danger right now.

Best of luck,

Manoah Marton (who is allowing debate to take over his life)


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*Manoah Marton (who is allowing debate to take over his life)*

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

